# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] illumine Plugins - Automated OPRS Plugins

## ~OddBall~

A while back I set out on a project to build fully automated plugins that integrated directly into the OSRS plugins I played the actual game in. No more needing to switch between cheat clients, I could just turn on whatever bot I wanted right from where I was playing. This turned into more advanced integrations like:

 Right clicking anywhere on the World Map and selecting "Walk here" and walking to your destination Right clicking the NPC and selecting *iFight* and have it automatically start attacking these NPCs and looting until you stopped it. That's just the beginning! We eventually added auto questing, automated some of the most important skilling minigames (Wintertodt and Tithe Farm) and established a community of like-minded developers and users.


*Discord invite: illumine Plugins*

----------


## ~OddBall~

New vanity url: illumine Plugins

----------


## ~OddBall~

bump.................

----------


## ~OddBall~

Max combat plugin released

----------


## ~OddBall~

bump..................

----------


## ~OddBall~

iMax Combat now starts your account with Waterfall Quest and can train Prayer to 99, giving you the option to bypass Seagulls completely

----------


## ~OddBall~

bump.........................................

----------

